# Caad 8 frame Weight??



## dgrizzly (Jan 18, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone knows the bare bones weight of a caad eight frame?? Searched all over and could not find anything!!


----------



## jparman (Apr 18, 2006)

1190 grams, or approx. 2 lbs. 10 oz. I got this information from a testing site. <<http://www.efbe.de/defbefrm.htm>>


----------

